# Yelena - buschiges Girl am Bett (53x)!



## Tobi.Borsti (30 Nov. 2009)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Yelena*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Q (30 Nov. 2009)

schon 16?!?  Danke Tobi für Yelena!


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (30 Nov. 2009)

Q schrieb:


> schon 16?!?  Danke Tobi für Yelena!



Über 18! Keine Sorge, bei der Seite gabe es nie Probleme, poste ich ja bei uns auch! 

Tobi


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (30 Nov. 2009)

Was für ein Hungerhaken


----------



## honkey (30 Nov. 2009)

Der Busch is nicht so mein fall, aber der Arsch ist Hammer!!!


----------



## Hubbe (8 Dez. 2009)

Endlich mal eine Frau die viel Schamhaare hat. Hubbe


----------



## raffi1975 (18 Dez. 2009)

ein bisschen dünn, aber lieber so eine mit Busch als gar keine, hihi


----------



## JanK (30 Dez. 2009)

Einfach spitzenmässig! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Weltenbummler (30 Dez. 2009)

Einfach nur super die Frau.


----------



## wicked (30 Dez. 2009)

süß


----------



## xxsurfer (31 Dez. 2009)

Ich mag solche "*naturbelassenen*" Mädchen ganz
*gerne*....danke sehr !


----------



## ChuckYaeger (30 Mai 2010)

:thumbup: TOP! Absolut Spitze!


----------



## tauri (30 Mai 2010)

Sehr schön anzusehen


----------



## m-revilo (31 Aug. 2010)

ja schöne haarige sache


----------



## Stermax (6 Sep. 2010)

super thx


----------



## Punisher (22 Sep. 2010)

schnuckelig, danke


----------



## buffalo12 (14 Mai 2012)

da passt einfach alles. danke für die süße!!!


----------



## scholli77 (17 Mai 2012)

Danke, echt ein Traum!!!


----------



## Fuzzys1971 (17 Mai 2012)

Danke ,einfach nur nett anzuschauen !!!!


----------



## eddi (18 Mai 2012)

supergeil.


----------



## Ragdoll (18 Mai 2012)

Thx, tolle pics


----------



## koftus89 (12 Sep. 2012)

sie ist super sexy.


----------



## neman64 (12 Sep. 2012)

:thx: für die heiße sexy Yelena


----------



## lance (25 Sep. 2012)

sehr schöner Busch


----------



## ferman (26 Sep. 2012)

very good very nice


----------

